# Home Made Push Pole Holder



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Cool idea and looks functional but you should get it up over the top of the platform or you'll probably eventually end up with a broken pole. Looks good though


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like it there out of the way. The pole will drag behind the boat so i don't know how it will break unless there is a Tornado


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I like it there out of the way. The pole will drag behind the boat so i don't know how it will break unless there is a Tornado


It will break when it pinches between the platform and the ground.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'll take a picture of it with the pole in there. The ones you buy attach to the platform on the side and the pole tilts down in the water


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Wopes I may be wrong [smiley=1-embarassed.gif]

I am going to get a longer pvc pice to keep it above the platform  :-*


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You'll also break it the next time you fall off the platform


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for encouraging me. I have learned to check the wind before climbing up


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I like it there out of the way. The pole will drag behind the boat so i don't know how it will break unless there is a Tornado



Yea, Clip it in to fight a fish and then the boat turns sideways with the wind and the pole hangs up the bank or bottom. I have almost broken mine that way. It needs to be up high so the pole can spin freely 360deg so if it does get caught on something it can rotate without being wrapped around the platform.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

OK you were right it needs to be longer.  Here it is


----------

